# Budget Framing Nailer



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

:laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MZ-HANDYMAN said:


> I don't like the hitachi,



*Dude! 

Duck!*











:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> *Dude! *
> 
> *Duck!*
> 
> ...


 

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

genecarp said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:



:cheesygri

I'm surprised no body dog-piled on him for that one!

:lol:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah really....

After running a pile of spikes through my new Hitachi I love it, it sinks nails into anything; I realize now that if I were to do any amount of production or run a few guns I definitly need a bigger compressor.


----------

